# Lemon juice that comes in those containers



## legend_018

does anyone happen to know what the lemon juice that you buy in those lemon containors are equivalent too as far as real lemon juice. I know it's concentrated or something like that. Just wondering in case i don't get out to buying some fresh lemons. If I need 2 tablespoons of lemon juice, what is the equivalent using that type of lemon juice instead of the real lemons.


----------



## suziquzie

Do you mean the juice that comes in the little plastic lemon?
I believe it is ReaLemon, and it's not concentrated, but _from _concentrate. You use the same amount as you would for fresh.


----------



## pdswife

I use it the same as real lemon too.


----------



## pacanis

I'm looking at a bottle of Real Lemon right now. 
On the front it says "natural strength"
On the back it says:
1/2c Real Lemon = 1/2c fresh lemon juice
3 tablespoons Real Lemon = the juice of one medium lemon


----------



## suziquzie

Have you ever looked real hard at a bottle of lemon juice because it said "concentrate"?



Sorry I just could not help that one.


----------



## LadyCook61

The flavor is just not the same .  Nothing like real fresh lemons.


----------



## Clienta

We live in Mexico for 6 months at a time & we can not buy lemons.  I bring the plastic lemons & use the juice for dressings & tabouli.  It works great & tastes better than trying to substitute with lime.


----------



## Andy M.

Clienta said:


> We live in Mexico for 6 months at a time & we can not buy lemons. I bring the plastic lemons & use the juice for dressings & tabouli. It works great & tastes better than trying to substitute with lime.


 

What?  No lemons in Mexico?  I'm surprised.

You could also freeze fresh squeezed lemon juice and take that to Mexico.


----------



## Adillo303

pacanis said:


> 3 tablespoons Real Lemon = the juice of one medium lemon


 
I thiink this is the most important measurement. It is natural strength, but, if the recipie says juice of two lemons, you need the info above.

Yup! It does not taste the same, I kind of went the other way lately. I used to use the bottled juice and I as making something and had some lemons that had been there a while and I said, let me just use these. After tastng it Now I always use fresh.

AC


----------



## pacanis

I always have some on hand, but rarely use it to cook with.... 
Adding a little lemon juice to a dog's water is supposed to help with dogs who get upset by a water change.  Not sure if it works the same for people.  Just in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## Michael in FtW

I usually have a bottle of ReaLemon in the fridge ... left over from making jam/jellies and such.

Does it taste the "same" as fresh? Nope! Do all fresh lemons grown in California taste the same as all fresh lemons grown in Florida? Nope.

I use both bottled and fresh - depends on the application and what is available, and in season.

If you read the label on the bottled juice - it will tell you the "conversion" factor, if there is one. Normally - bottled juice is 1:1 with fresh juice.


----------



## Russellkhan

pacanis said:


> Adding a little lemon juice to a dog's water is supposed to help with dogs who get upset by a water change.  Not sure if it works the same for people.



Yep, it does. I just tested it - changed my water, added a bit of lemon juice, and I wasn't upset at all!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What?  No lemons in Mexico?  I'm surprised.



Nope, not really. Occasionally, I will find some. The store I frequent (Mega - Clienta will recognize) sometimes has a fruit that is shaped like lemons, smells like lemons, and has skin that is yellow and green. When  you cut it open, it is sweeter, more like a Meyer lemon. This is what I use for my lemon pound cake, and it works just great. But like, Clienta, I am reduced to using bottled lemon juice when nothing else will work. Last time I was in the states, I bought some dehydrated lemon zest (I know, I know...) but it is better than nothing. Limes _(limones) _are king here. And they are wonderful - I bought beautiful bright green _limones _today at the market for 50 centavos (one nickel) per kilo. Really!


----------



## DaveSoMD

I keep a bottle on hand for emergencies or when I don't need the juice of a whole lemon and wouldn't be using the other half anytime soon.


----------



## babetoo

i use both. only place i didnot like the plastic stuff is over german crepes. so use fresh there.   babe


----------



## Barbara L

I'm supposed to drink lemonade every day (for kidney stones), and while I don't drink it every day I do drink it as often as possible. Produce is very expensive in this area, so I use ReaLemon most of the time. For cooking I usually use True Lemon and True Lime (powdered lemon juice and lime juice). I also sometimes sprinkle a little of it on an avocado. Would I use fresh every time if possible? Of course. But these are decent substitutes, so I see nothing wrong with using them.

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barbara L said:


> ...Produce is very expensive in this area,
> Barbara


 
It is getting expensive all around.  I paid 50 cents apiece for lemons that were about the size of small plums.   I have already started freezing the rinds for lemon zest when I am just using the juice. I have been thinking of freezing the juice in ice cube trays when I cannot use it all.  Anyone know how well it holds up in the freezer?


----------

